# L.E.D. Lights



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

does any one have an interior picture of their car with regular l.e.d. and another with high intensity l.e.d.
i want to see if the high intensity ones are too bright????


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: L.E.D. Lights (gio99kid)*

what does "regular" or "high intensity" mean? i assume this is a marketing definition for a particular brand of LEDs but that doesn't give enough info for anyone to answer your question. most credible suppliers/sellers of LED interior kits have pics on their websites.
LEDs are typically rated by power consumption (i.e. 1 watt or...) or by lumens.
also, what type of car are you interested in (different cars have different lenses, etc. that may change the appearance or amount of light transmission)?


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: L.E.D. Lights (EternalMind)*

i have a 2001 VW Jetta 2.0L (transmission???)
the reason i ask this question is i want to switch my interior lights to L.E.D. lights but i don't want them to be too dim or too bright
this is the site i found 
http://www.superbrightleds.com....html
http://www.superbrightleds.com....html


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: L.E.D. Lights (gio99kid)*

bump?


----------



## dubz89matt (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: L.E.D. Lights (gio99kid)*

ive seen interior led lighting and it looks really solid. is there a set out there that fits the city golf (canada) for 2008. interior and license plate. 
something like this, but white. ive heard blue/red and get distracting when getting in and out.
http://extremechurch.tv/car/blue2.jpg


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: L.E.D. Lights (dubz89matt)*

Check out 42 Draft Designs. They carry all the LEDs you need for your interior and personally, they are just perfect - not too bright, not too dull. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: L.E.D. Lights (McBee)*

superbrightleds.com seem to be cheaper and i want to know if anyone has used that site and what do the bulbs look like in the car?


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: L.E.D. Lights (gio99kid)*

Check out http://42draftdesigns.com/categories/leds.htm to see some pictures of what LEDs look like in the car. The pictures don't really do them justice though, I have the white ones in my car and they look great. Very clean, pure white light instead of the yellowish color that the stock incandescent ones put out. 
I've also purchased form superbrightleds.com and their LED bulbs seemed to be better quality than 42DD.


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: L.E.D. Lights (Brass Monkey013)*

so then my question to you is, should i get the high intensity one or the regular ones from superbrightleds.com?


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

thats up to you, how bright do you want your interior lights to be? I don't have the high intensity and I don't think they would be necessary unless you're looking for alot of light output


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (Brass Monkey013)*

are the ones you have just as bright as stock or brighter?
and i'm going by the websites fitment which is the four l.e.d. festoon bulbs is that the amount of l.e.d.'s that are in your bulb?


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: (gio99kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gio99kid* »_are the ones you have just as bright as stock or brighter?
and i'm going by the websites fitment which is the four l.e.d. festoon bulbs is that the amount of l.e.d.'s that are in your bulb?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...Video
these are what I have, they are white and the perfect brightness. I would get white, blue and red look ricey and don't give as much light output.


----------



## RED-MKFOUR (Nov 8, 2009)

need sum help here. for sum reason my right turning signal isnt blinking any more, and in the car the green light that indecates when the turning signal is in use is just frozen there.. any help would be aprreciated. i drive a 02 jetta 2.0 thanks!


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (RED-MKFOUR)*

that has nothing to do with this post, try posting your question in the main *lighting* section.


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (gio99kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gio99kid* »_are the ones you have just as bright as stock or brighter?
and i'm going by the websites fitment which is the four l.e.d. festoon bulbs is that the amount of l.e.d.'s that are in your bulb?

the ones I have from 42DD (not high intensity) are noticeably brighter and cleaner looking than stock. And yes, the fuse style leds that I have have 4 leds per bulb. I haven't seen the high intensity to compare how those would look in comparison to mine.


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (Brass Monkey013)*

the high intensity ones are probably too bright so I'm going to get the regular ones.


----------



## dubz89matt (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: (gio99kid)*

these lights look great and checked them out, but my 08 vw city golf has 9 lights. 3 dome, 2 vanity, 2 rear and 2 license place. anyone know where i can get a set of these?


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (dubz89matt)*

super brightleds.com has a cross reference guide, type in your car and they will give you the l.e.d. conversion of each bulb, then you just buy as much as you want.


----------



## Nick4u1 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: (gio99kid)*

Ive been using a bit of LED strip from Eco led but then thats because im actually a lighting specialist by trade so I can fit raw units and build them to spec...just bits and pieces here and there.


_Modified by Nick4u1 at 6:16 AM 2/9/2010_


----------

